# Good by to the canadian penny



## joem (Mar 30, 2012)

Phased out by end of 2012
http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/03/30/canada-penny-federal-budget-one-cent-coin/

Does this mean we can now melt them for copper?


----------



## rewalston (Mar 30, 2012)

joem said:


> Phased out by end of 2012
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/03/30/canada-penny-federal-budget-one-cent-coin/
> 
> Does this mean we can now melt them for copper?



It would be nice, actually I'd use them in one of the recovery processes that needs the copper. But, I read on the RCM site that they are still classified as money even though they are not being made, so it would be illegal to melt down. But if a whole bag of them happen to fall into a bucket of HCl ...ooops

Rusty


----------



## Geraldo (Mar 31, 2012)

You also have to be careful to use old Canadian pennies (90's?) - the newer pennies are actually made of copper-plated steel. And yes, it is a Canadian crime to deface currency. Don't know what that means outside of Canada.

Best Regards, Geraldo


----------



## Geo (Mar 31, 2012)

i know a canadian quarter will not work in american vending machines because they are magnetic.


----------



## jonathan wood (Jun 12, 2013)

I heard about the phasing out of penny. In the U.S. they have been debating for years over whether to abolish the penny, or keep it in existence. The U.S Mint would like to stop producing them, while coin collectors want to keep the penny in existence. Canadians have been faced with the very same debate themselves. However, Canada has finally come to a decision whether to keep their penny or not. Canada has produced no cents since last year, and now it has officially ceased circulating them as well. A comparable move has been discussed in the U.S. for more than 20 years, but a choice still remains in limbo.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jun 12, 2013)

At least Canada admits to have no cents...
Us Americans will never admit to have having no sense...

Gee... that would mean gas can no longer cots $3.999


----------



## CBentre (Jun 12, 2013)

Geraldo said:


> You also have to be careful to use old Canadian pennies (90's?) - the newer pennies are actually made of copper-plated steel. And yes, it is a Canadian crime to deface currency. Don't know what that means outside of Canada.
> 
> Best Regards, Geraldo



I believe the brake down was 98% zinc and 2% copper after 1986 and the opposite pre 1986. Joem one thing you can do to stretch your dollar is to utilize the rounding system. When your purchase is $1.23 give them the three pennies, when its $1.22 hold back and give them the $1.20. It's not 100% fool proof but watch how long that jar of pennies last. They have to by law except them as currency until they no longer exist. The pre 1986 copper ones you may want to hold back on because they are worth around $0.03 in copper and eventually will be worth more in time.

Just my $0.02 worth
Steve


----------



## skippy (Jun 12, 2013)

Canadian pennies stayed copper till '97 or so IIRC. Then they went copper clad zinc for a few years, then copper clad steel.


----------



## joem (Jun 12, 2013)

CBentre said:


> Geraldo said:
> 
> 
> > You also have to be careful to use old Canadian pennies (90's?) - the newer pennies are actually made of copper-plated steel. And yes, it is a Canadian crime to deface currency. Don't know what that means outside of Canada.
> ...



When I put gas I always put for example $20.02, they charge me 20 and I add up the extra 2 cents over time. As for the pennies is in the past I have put pre 1982 pennies (10 at a time) and ebayed them for 2 bucks. Good return for me.


----------



## CBentre (Jun 12, 2013)

joem said:


> CBentre said:
> 
> 
> > Geraldo said:
> ...




I was going to mention the gas trick as well, it's only a matter of time before they change the pumps to $0.05 increments. Those big oil companies can't stand to lose a penny. either that or they raise the price of gas to combat the 2 cents. The ebay thing is interesting, there were a few guys around here not to long ago advertising they buy pennies at $0.017 each and I kind of wondered what they were up to.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 19, 2013)

carlasmith said:


> We are all aware that Canadian penny is no longer part of our nation.The move has put a decades-old controversy back on the front-burner in the U.S.I'm pretty sure there's enough reason why the government decided to eliminate canadian penny. She has been banned


SPAMMER :!: :!: :!: 
Do not click on link

Thanks. She, and her link, are gone. 

H


----------

